
Silicon Valley Is Over, Says Silicon Valley - justaguyhere
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/03/04/technology/silicon-valley-midwest.html
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16517601](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16517601)

